# after a long wait i have baby mice again



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats!  I love that one in the first picture, on the top right.


----------



## vicky1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

Gorgeous, love the little one in the 2nd picture with the half and half face, so cute


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, what lovely little bubs!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all gorgeous


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

vicky1804 said:


> Gorgeous, love the little one in the 2nd picture with the half and half face, so cute


i dont there broken x tri


----------

